# not long now....South of the Point 2/17........



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fished over the weekend w/ NTKG, Marshall, Phil,and Wheat........South of 55......was really jiggin fer specs....3rd cast...WHAM......felt like a nice pup...lost em in tha suds and due to a loose drag on tha trout reel .......

About an hour later....jiggin some more a lil north of the bar....WHAM...another non spec hit....this one I beached........26 1/2 pup...engulfed a 5 inch blue and green Storm........(pics will come)

A few more pups caught on bait by tha others...I'll let em chime in...


2007 OBX....what a great way to start!!!! Good to party and fish with tha crew tha I ain't seen in a while.....


BTW...make sure sure ya have yer NC feeshin liscence....didn't have mine for longer than 24 hours ( got it a Wally Mart @ Nags Head) but tha man stopped by ta check coolers and papers.....guess he heard we was on some feesh?or any non-spiney bite on tha Island?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Al, glad ya got onto some pullage.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I fergot about tha most important guy....

Badnews88 was there also...and he fixed a mean...I mean really mean dinner on Saturday nite!!!!!.....but watch out....don't ever start a wet napkin fight with him....jus plain evil!

Jamie's gonna make good spouse to his lucky lady


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

*Ok The Truth...*

It was right at 26" not 261/2. Enjoyed myself as always eventhough the pullage for me was just some dog sharks. Good to hang out with everyone.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

What were yall using for bait? Also what rod is that in the pic. Great post guys yall are gettin me excited up here in the cold weather of the mountains...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hokieboy said:


> What were yall using for bait? Also what rod is that in the pic. Great post guys yall are gettin me excited up here in the cold weather of the mountains...





> 26 1/2 pup...engulfed a 5 inch blue and green Storm........





> A few more pups caught on bait by tha others


 bait = bunker

Rod is a 8 ft Key Largo trout rod : 1/2 to 1oz


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, I didn't think it was 26 1/2. ;-)


Nice fish N4D. That just might be the nicest thing caught up and down the entire Banks over the weekend.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good going Al, wished I coud'a been there.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

nice, Al and all! 
Sure beats skates 'n spiney dogs!
Do any redfish on a stick?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> nice, Al and all!
> Sure beats skates 'n spiney dogs!
> Do any redfish on a stick?


Naw-Fish was gutted,scaled, and gilled...a lil bit of salt-n-pepper..a few green onions...some parsley and lemon slices...wrapped in foid and let ta bake @ 350 deg fer an hour........


Lemme tell ya...she was massacred....I just had a small taste...last time I ate a pup, I didn't catch a big juan fer a few years.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great see'n you and Neil again,congrats on the pullage...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice jobs guys.. 

So Al outfished Neil on this trip? Wow.. that's a rare occasion.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

no he did not outfish me... i got one too. teo you know better than that man!!!

but you know what looked good on the beach????


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Geez.........

How much did ya pay-off the man from gettin you a ticket fer an under size pup? 

If ya wanna claim that rat pup as yours....be my guest....but I've seen bigger croakahs than that


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

NTKG said:


> no he did not outfish me... i got one too. teo you know better than that man!!!
> 
> but you know what looked good on the beach????


Sweet ride . How ya like it ? Thanks for the report.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> but you know what looked good on the beach????


Nice buggy!!! Looks like it's almost big enough to hold all of your stuffs.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Nice buggy!!! Looks like it's almost big enough to hold all of your stuffs.


pretty roomy...I took a lil nap in it.....cleaned off his rims also:beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> cleaned off his rims also:beer:


Purty work.. thanks for the job you did to mine as well..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Wish I coulda been there with ya'll :fishing: 
Nice catch and by the way
SWEET RACK DUDE


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats guys! :beer: 

From the looks of it, a portion of the AC are starting up early or at least where they left off as of December 31st!! 

Nice looking ride Neil! C'mon April!!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah!....the R


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

you guys should be ashamed and embarassed to be bragging about Guppy Drums 

I personally hope to start off with something in the 40inch + Class 

But I am glad you had fun :beer: :fishing:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fish militia said:


> you guys should be ashamed and embarassed to be bragging about Guppy Drums


That's why only Al would put up a picture of it.   He don't catch too many fish, so let him has his moment.   But it's a worthy catch in the middle of winter. Don't let Rob talk you down Al, he's just hypernating like the rest of us anyway.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Don't let Rob talk you down Al, he's just hypernating like the rest of us anyway.



that's right..Speckled Trout and Guppy Drum fishing is for QUITERS


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fish militia said:


> that's right..Speckled Trout and Guppy Drum fishing is for QUITERS


Yo Rob...did ya get my PM on yer board?...am I on the scheeeeet list? 

BTW...will be down fer them big boys tooo.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Al it was nice talking to ya Sun. We were in the 
bergandy 2500 Dodge we moved just s. of you
and stuck it out till dark after you left with no
results.Hope to run in to ya again for some more laughs.But most of all I want to thank you and 
Neil for the custom rod martial art combat fight
and the sand spike fight.That was funniest thing 
all weekend for me.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> That's why only Al would put up a picture of it.   He don't catch too many fish, so let him has his moment.


NOW THATS FUNNY I DONT CARE WHO YA ARE


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Those Key Largo's are some sweet rods.

Not sure what all he does build, but beginning to see more of the high end blanks in a lot of their work. For hand wrapped rods, the price is usually very reasonable.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Al,

I have tried to call your monkey Arse 3 times since Sunday using the number you left me( no response)..How about you call me..

252-305-2017


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fish militia said:


> Al,
> 
> I have tried to call your monkey Arse 3 times since Sunday using the number you left me( no response)..How about you call me..
> 
> 252-305-2017



Rob...

Sent ya a PM


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Al, you really should pay your cell phone bill.

Monkey a**.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Al, you really should pay your cell phone bill.
> 
> Monkey a**.


Don't ya got some werk you should be doing...or should I send you more camel toes?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*NTKG and Nsearch4drum*

Thanks fer the monkey,just cooked it last night,mmmmmmmm good...


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

wow 1,016 views.... Al quit refreshing the thread!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Thanks fer the monkey,just cooked it last night,mmmmmmmm good...


whoa whoa whoa kenny al makes monkey... I made the cat. dont give that filipinno any credit for my goodness!!!!

come on man!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> whoa whoa whoa kenny al makes monkey... I made the cat. dont give that filipinno any credit for my goodness!!!!
> 
> come on man!


 Ah,era, yeah,cat some dern good cat at that...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Phones...*



fish militia said:


> Al,
> 
> I have tried to call your monkey Arse 3 times since Sunday using the number you left me( no response)..How about you call me..



HE was aloud to turn it on to call me for my birthday....
Thanks Al, and thank your, um, significant other, as well....


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Wow*

lots of posts..1000 ans more.....i will be down 4/21....any one else.........JS


----------

